# Your Atlas, Your Garage - IS IT IN YET?



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

The wife and I are looking at a replacement for her GSW TDI that is in the process of getting bought back. Likely candidates are:

VW Atlas
VW Tiguan
Subaru Outback
Subaru Ascent
Toyota Highlander

There's definitely some different options here. I personally think the Outback is too small for us longer-term - a 3 year old, one on the way, and a 35lb dog. The Tiguan and Highlander work, with the Highlander probably having the edge slightly on size, but the VW to me edging it out on looks and interior layout (we like VW/Euro's).

We drove the Atlas and unexpectedly loved it, other than the MPG's and possibly the just absolute size of the vehicle. It has us thinking about taking one home soon, but am scared of the MPG's and not so sure it fits well (or at all) in our 1938 era Cape Cod home with basement entry garage. It's a tandem garage, so we are currently parking a GSW TDI and MKV GTI nose to butt. The Atlas would be VERY tight from both a length and width standpoint (we're intending to drive one home to see just how much it does/doesn't work).

*SO, WHERE DO YOU PARK YOUR ATLAS? BIG 2 OR 3 CAR GARAGE? SMALL-ISH 1 CAR DOOR GARAGE? ON THE STREET?*

Curious to see/hear other people's experiences with parking the biggest VW to date in their home garages or not. We were thinking we may move in the near future, so don't necessarily want to not buy a car just because it does fit in our current garage. We own cars for 10+ years typically, so want to think about a potential next house as well - which would probably have a larger garage, I'd guess.

Thanks!


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Eye Candy White said:


> The wife and I are looking at a replacement for her GSW TDI that is in the process of getting bought back. Likely candidates are:
> 
> VW Atlas
> VW Tiguan
> ...


My atlas fits in my garage next to my cherokee - i refuse to leave my cars out doors due to security and privacy and UV rays burning away at lights and interior. 
BTW - i have a tiny garage too and it fits no problem.


----------



## Jetta32696 (Mar 22, 2001)

Mine hasn't arrived yet, but even though the Atlas is a large truck, it's slightly smaller than my 2015 GMC Acadia. With mirrors folded in, I can it in my garage with no problems - detached two car garage with two door and center pillar. My wife and son can't be in the truck when entering the garage.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Jetta32696 said:


> Mine hasn't arrived yet, but even though the Atlas is a large truck, it's slightly smaller than my 2015 GMC Acadia. With mirrors folded in, I can it in my garage with no problems - detached two car garage with two door and center pillar. My wife and son can't be in the truck when entering the garage.


as you see in my photo - everyone exits on the on the drivers side or wife gets out first. 
Homes seem to have gotten smaller lol 
that said my Atlas backs in no problem with mirrors in regular position - but fold in when i park so my fat ass can squeeze by the two suvs lol


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

My wife’s is in a 2 car garage by itself so no issue with the width. Length is fine once we don’t want to open the trunk in the garage but if we park really close up front then it’s still possible to get the trunk fully open. None of these garage issues with the SQ5.

We have 4 kids so we needed the space, plus my wife was bored with the minivan scene. As long time Toyota owners we also looked at the Highlander and Sienna but didn’t really like the styling of either (she was driving a 2010 Sienna at the time). We ended up with the FWD SE VR6 which works well for us. I do wish that we had gotten 4-Motion as the lack of traction is quite severe from a stand still under full throttle.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Fits fine in our standard 2 car garage (1 door)...we only keep on vehicle in it so no issues. Just a little wider than the mini van it replaced, about the same length. One the mpgs....you are only talking a few here on average (when compared to similarly sized vehicles) which just doesn't equate to much over the long haul...just something to keep in mind. We have averaged 20 since new and have ~1800 miles on it now...50/50 highway/city so about on part with the EPA estimate. Our mini van (Honda Odyssey) got about the same or worse. For example, the Highlander gets ~3 more mpg on average so in a 12K mile year at $2.50/gal you are talking about ~$200....it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## wooble (Oct 18, 2017)

Ours fits comfortably in a 2.5 car garage with a 16 foot wide and 7 foot high entry door, shared with a Honda Civic. Just have to make sure to pull it in far enough so the tailgate can open fully without hitting the garage door at the curved part of the track where it transitions from vertical to horizontal.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ask your dealer for an extended test drive and park it in your garage. 

It’s not as long as it seems. Fits in fine length-wise, and I can even open the liftgate with the garage door closed. 

I have in car in a two car garage so don’t have to worrry about width, but I imagine it would be right but workable. I have the parking sensors and it makes pulling into tight spots amazingly easy.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

AudiVW guy said:


> My atlas fits in my garage next to my cherokee - i refuse to leave my cars out doors due to security and privacy and UV rays burning away at lights and interior.
> BTW - i have a tiny garage too and it fits no problem.


Helpful - thanks. I think the width here is probably similar to my situation.

The small-side width wise is with our cars pulled in nose first, which I think is going to be how it just has to be - no way the wife could back in an Atlas without putting speed wrinkle's down both sides of the car, I'd guess.

Our single garage door opening is ~92", which theoretically works okay with the Atlas width of 78", though do those standard measurements include mirrors typically or no? Opening the driver's side door is going to be an exercise in mobility and flexibility.

The length is probably the biggest issue - I measured the "free space" behind my GTI if I'm nearly all the way to the front of the tandem garage, and I measured the max to be somewhere around 198", which is conveniently also the length of the Atlas.

TIGHT SQUEEZE!


----------



## Joaks24 (Jan 19, 2017)

I was surprised. Our Atlas replaced a 2011 Grand Cherokee. It still fits no problem despite the fact it looks much bigger, it's really not. I also think it drives way nicer. Seems more stable, not as top heavy. Pry one of the reasons I like it so much because I have always driven smaller cars like my S3 or GTI before that. I also hide a bagged 95 Chevy S10 in front of the Atlas.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Eye Candy White said:


> Helpful - thanks. I think the width here is probably similar to my situation.
> 
> The small-side width wise is with our cars pulled in nose first, which I think is going to be how it just has to be - no way the wife could back in an Atlas without putting speed wrinkle's down both sides of the car, I'd guess.
> 
> ...


i removed the hand rail on the stairs to the back yard and the truck opens no issue now and we are able to access the trunk while parked.. 
my wife and I have become a pro now parking / backing in.. made the most sense for us... we have 360 cameras but nothing beats a 'chalk' line on the wall lol 

i have to say that new home builders are really doing everything minimum code etc - so i am surprised i was able to park both products in the garage.

Oh btw i am on a diet now too lol


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Fits fine.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

Garage, I measured like 10 times before I purchased. I have a standard 2 car and refuse to buy anything that won't fit. Garages are for securing and keeping your cars in great shape, no for stuffing with Christmas lights or junk overflow or trash IMO.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

We were very worried after we bought the Atlas but before being it home if it would fit in our garage. It does but getting out in the passenger side is a little tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

AudiVW guy said:


> My atlas fits in my garage next to my cherokee - i refuse to leave my cars out doors due to security and privacy and UV rays burning away at lights and interior.
> BTW - i have a tiny garage too and it fits no problem.


AudiVW guy - how wide is your garage opening, and how much room on the wall side of the Atlas? Curious how ours compares. I think we probably only have like 6-8" of inside space of our garage on the "tight side" once you get in the garage door.

Definitely going to see if the dealer will give us both an Atlas and Tiguan and drive home and see how we could park one versus the other. I think either way for us, we won't be able to open the hatch unless the garage door is open - no biggie.


----------



## Pnvwfun (Jan 22, 2018)

Eye Candy White said:


> The wife and I are looking at a replacement for her GSW TDI that is in the process of getting bought back. Likely candidates are:
> 
> VW Atlas
> VW Tiguan
> ...


In your vehicle list above you mention the new Subaru Ascent. It has some nice features but appears to have less interior room than the Atlas, narrower mainly, but is taller. That's probably because it has more ground clearance, which might make the step-in height higher. It has a turbo-Boxer engine (I think the 2.5L) that puts out 260 HP and 277 ft-lbs. They say 26mpg highway, and it only comes in AWD. The Limited trim starts at about $39K and is closest to the Atlas SEL, but it has 20" wheels, heated steering wheel, heated 2nd row seats all standard, with panoramic moonroof and navigation optional. The rear powered liftgate has an adjustable opening height but no hands free foot activated control. It seats 8 with the 2nd row bench, but that means the 3rd row seating is cramped with seating for 3. Had this vehicle been available last year, I would have considered it. The thing I like most about the Atlas is the 2nd row seat spacing, with 13" between the seat belt latches for the center seat, the largest spacing I measured on any of the vehicles I tested the Highlander had only 9".)

I can't vouch for garage parking ease with our Atlas because our garage is too full as we are getting ready to move. I can say that the steering radius helps to park it in tight parking garages and lots.


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

Eye Candy White said:


> AudiVW guy - how wide is your garage opening, and how much room on the wall side of the Atlas? Curious how ours compares. I think we probably only have like 6-8" of inside space of our garage on the "tight side" once you get in the garage door.
> 
> Definitely going to see if the dealer will give us both an Atlas and Tiguan and drive home and see how we could park one versus the other. I think either way for us, we won't be able to open the hatch unless the garage door is open - no biggie.


my garage is 18 x 20


----------



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

My house is pretty old (1959) and the GTI goes in at a slight angle because the garage door is smaller than the inside. Garage is deep though (long cars in 1959). The atlas has to go in pretty far so both doors clear the pole. Also allows opening of the hatch with the car parked and garage door closed.

Garage is 21' wide by 25' deep. Door is 15' wide (with a walk-in door to the left of the opening), with about 2' to the wall for the atlas.

Passenger side is a little tight, but no problem getting in and out. I added a sheet of foam with some speaker box fabric on the wear areas. Mainly for people other than me getting in and out.

 

Also added a strip of foam on the pole for the drivers side rear door to be fully opened.



No problems putting the car seat in from the drivers rear. Wife can swing the driver door all the way open and it clears the gti.


----------



## chodite (Oct 11, 2001)

This was honestly my worst fear when I brought home my new Atlas last week. Thankfully it fits.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

chodite said:


> This was honestly my worst fear when I brought home my new Atlas last week. Thankfully it fits.


Exactly, I measured like 15 times. And I still got butterflies the first time I drove it in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KBVWATL (May 15, 2018)

*How wide are the doors?*

AudiVW guy, can you tell me how wide are the doors on the picture? or Chodite can you tell me how wide is the garage door?


----------



## acoz (Apr 9, 2018)

Seems like I'm the only one to street park!? Hah, just until my garage is built in the fall...Can't wait as my Subaru (parked right behind the Atlas) was broken into just 2 weeks ago...good old Chicago for ya.


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

acoz said:


> Seems like I'm the only one to street park!? Hah, just until my garage is built in the fall...Can't wait as my Subaru (parked right behind the Atlas) was broken into just 2 weeks ago...good old Chicago for ya.


You're not the only that parks there outside. We don't have a garage but we have a parking spot outside.


----------



## jingranbury (Mar 21, 2018)

I guess I have a different problem than some of you... My Atlas will easily fit in my oversized two car garage, plus a separate door and area for my golf cart, however, I have one too many vehicles, and, unfortunately the Atlas is the odd vehicle out... Naturally, my wife's car gets one space, next, I have to protect my Miata MX5 convertible, so it gets the next space... As for the golf cart garage area, the door is only a large enough to accommodate my golf cart... I have a large driveway, and, try and park the Atlas in an area protected from my trees, etc., but it is still subject to being outside... I have scheduled a professional detail wax and interior protection job next week to help protect it from the elements and hope that this helps... If not, I will consider a ceramic coating that many of you have raved about... My biggest fear in my area are hail storms, and, if it looks like we will have a bad hail season, I will consider buying one of the new inflatable bubble covers for protection... I don't think that my wife would ever agree to put her 2015 Rav4 limited out into a possible hail storm, and, protect the much newer and expensive Atlas by putting it in her garage space... No, the Miata will never be left outside, as it is a special edition model and will be a collectors item soon... 

If you have a standard depth garage, your biggest problem will be the 198 inch length... Width, even with another vehicle next to it shouldn't be a problem... Just be sure you don't put anything in the area that will be in front of where you park the Atlas and you will be fine...


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

Fits good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEREED (May 21, 2018)

New SE with Tech R Line edition fits well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Inside our smallish 19x19 garage we fit the atlas and a BMW X3 tight but no problem


----------



## mkilk0009 (Apr 8, 2018)

I also replaced a 2011 tdi Golf and now park the Atlas next to the 2013 Tiguan. The way we do it is back in ne car in so the both driver's doors in the middle of the garage. Passengers get in the cars after pulled out of the garage. We have the advantage of only one car seat in the back (2yo). It is a much tighter fit than before but we still have plenty of room in a tiny two car garage in Chicago. I used to back into the spot with the golf. Now I do the same with the Atlas. Photo shows golf next to atlas. Tiguan not much larger.









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRANONI (Jun 21, 2006)

*Side Shot*

http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/DIRANONI6430/media/IMG_GARAGE_zpsxctuufar.jpg.html


<a href="http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/DIRANONI6430/media/IMG_GARAGE_zpsxctuufar.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1383.photobucket.com/albums/ah298/DIRANONI6430/IMG_GARAGE_zpsxctuufar.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_GARAGE_zpsxctuufar.jpg"/></a>


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

DIRANONI said:


> http://s1383.photobucket.com/user/DIRANONI6430/media/IMG_GARAGE_zpsxctuufar.jpg.html


Are those SQ5 wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Fits in the garage just fine, even with all the crap and boxes from moving.

When cleared out, I'm pretty sure I could fit 5 GTIs. 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

